# Man punches pit bull more than 30 times. Dog dies.



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

*Sioux City man pleads not guilty to animal abuse charges*

_Posted: Jun 18, 2009 2:21 PM EDT _
*KTIV Featured Video *


http://www.ktiv.com/Global/story.asp?S=10556956
[/LIST]











MILFORD, Iowa (KTIV) -- On Wednesday, a Dickinson County judge informed Appletree Preschool and Daycare that an injunction had been filed, permanently keeping its owner from providing child care in Iowa. SIOUX CITY, Iowa (KTIV) - A Sioux City man charged with killing his pit bull pleads not guilty to animal abuse charges.

Prosecutors say on June 9, 35-year-old Bobby Loggins punched his Pitbull more than 30 times in the face for urinating on the carpet.
The dog died.
Loggins is charged with animal torture and filing a false police report.
This morning, Loggins pleaded not guilty and said he'll hire his own attorney.
His trial is set for August.

http://www.ktiv.com/Global/story.asp?S=10556956



Apparently a slab of cloth is more important than the life, and having a repairable damage to a piece of cloth means you get to destroy your dog's face an kill it.


----------



## Ilovealldogs (Nov 17, 2006)

How sad. I don't think there is punishment adequate for his crime.







If he does this to a dog, I wonder how he'd act towards a human especially a child.


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

That is scary to think about... Or a girlfriend caught cheating or anything... Just scary.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

This is beyond horrible. I want this person fried. Somebody ought to hit him with a taser in the face until he is pronounced dead, and then we well discuss whether the punishment fit the crime.


----------



## smyke (Sep 24, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: APBTLove On Wednesday, a Dickinson County judge informed Appletree Preschool and Daycare that an injunction had been filed, permanently keeping its owner from providing child care in Iowa.


This A-hole runs a daycare? interesting to say the least.


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: smyke
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: APBTLove On Wednesday, a Dickinson County judge informed Appletree Preschool and Daycare that an injunction had been filed, permanently keeping its owner from providing child care in Iowa.
> ...


This man is a horrible excuse for a human being
& the fact he OWNS a daycare is just horrifying.


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

Probably a pedophile, with a mind as screwed up as his must be.


----------



## Bacon (Dec 9, 2009)

heres more i just read on this article...this guy is messed up! feel so sorry for the puppy...also, it was a bullldog pup not a pitbull...heres the poor little guys pic i found, so sad









more of the story


----------



## Shadowhoffen (Dec 17, 2009)

I say it's about time these guys are punished in the way they abuse an innocent animal. I am so sick of reading stories like this and the guy NEVER gets what he deserves. never.
Laws have to be made and enforced to deal with these monsters. I KNOW from personal experience that a "human" who abuses animals WILL go on to abuse humans. Law enforcement needs to wake up and realize these people are sick and don't belong in society.......so very sad. That poor lil' puppy ....... makes me want to scream.


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

Looks like an American Bully, not an English bulldog, if that's what you meant.

EB:
http://breederinfocenter.com/images2/20070413082014_083539_1.jpg
AB:
http://img356.imageshack.us/i/20090110092554fe21ds3.jpg/


No matter what he was, his life was cut short by a monster..


----------



## Keisha (Aug 1, 2008)

How horrible! What is WRONG with people? Someone should punch him in the face thirty times. People like this make me sick. Poor little puppy


----------



## Kaity (Nov 18, 2009)

Scum! Whats even more disturbing is the laws in place for people like these. Slap on the wrist at the very least. 
I read a story about a girl putting a kitten in an oven and she only got 2 years, and wasn't allowed to own animals a short time after she got out of jail (realllllllllly effective, huh?) 
I love how in the states people seem to get so much time for drug related crimes yet next to nothing for killing or abusing animals. And it's even LESS in Canada.
Something more NEEDS to be done, at 17 I can't wrap my mind around WHY people get the punishment they get for what they've done when majority of the public thinks they should get more. Need to act more like the french (talking about Marie Antionettes situation here) and let the people who are running our country know that we don't agree with it.


----------



## Metalsmith (Mar 25, 2009)

It is incredibly frightening to think of a slimeball like this running a day care. I feel so sorry for that dog.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

> Originally Posted By: MetalsmithIt is incredibly frightening to think of a slimeball like this running a day care. I feel so sorry for that dog.


Took the words off my keyboard. What a horrible human


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

> Quote:MILFORD, Iowa (KTIV) -- On Wednesday, a Dickinson County judge informed Appletree Preschool and Daycare that an injunction had been filed, permanently keeping its owner from providing child care in Iowa.
> 
> SIOUX CITY, Iowa (KTIV) - A Sioux City man charged with killing his pit bull pleads not guilty to animal abuse charges.


These are two different stories - the man killing his puppy does not run a daycare.


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

I didn't notice it was two stories. Thanks for pointing that out.


----------



## Metalsmith (Mar 25, 2009)

Well that's a relief, at least. Good catch.


----------



## WayneMeganGSD (Dec 21, 2009)

Poor dog. It sucks that anyone can own a dog. Im glad that some adoption centers make it somewhat difficult to adopt animals. But some could careless because they have so many dogs.


----------



## rjvamp (Aug 23, 2008)

Poor dog - maybe than mans gene pool should have been banned! - he sorta of has the "meanbully" look - you know I'm being sarcastic here considering all my posts on no breed banning!

He should be put down though and that is NO joke.


----------



## Vio79 (Dec 29, 2009)

Ugh this stuff disgusts me. I don't understand how people can treat an innocent, defenseless animal that way.


----------

